# Turn Signal Fuse keeps blowing after radar detector install



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

My turn signal fuse keeps blowing after installing my radar detector. I crimped a fuse sliver to the hardwire kit for my V1 and now my turn signal fuse keeps blowing. Any idea why? Should I try moving my V1 to a different spare slot? I have it on the column where the turn signals are, should I maybe move it over? Any other ideas?

I've removed the V1 and still am having problems, probably gone through a dozen fuses. It'll work until I throw the car into reverse, then it blows.


Any ideas? Don't really want to take a 1 week old car to the dealer 


Also, anyone have any other ideas how to wire it?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Retrace all your steps to make sure you havent got anything else hooked into the signal circuit. Sounds a little strange especially since you disconnected everything.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> You must have the V1 tapped into the signal lamp circuit. Find one that goes hot with ignition only that is strong enough to support the extra load.. Use a test light to find a reliable source.




well, the V1 is removed and i'm still having the problem.


I'm an electrical noob, I put it in the spare slot on the column w/ the signals. I'll move it over later, but for now I have it completely out and am still having the same problem.

Any idea which slot would be good for when I put it back in? Would I be best off buying one of these? (I had it in the spare in the middle column where the 15A at the top controls the signals and reverse lamp)

http://www.jcwhitney.com/webapp/wcs...4&productId=2005174&langId=-1&catalogId=10101


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Take a close look at where you had ait tapped in originally. Maybe something else is touching somewhere that is causing a short. If you pulled everything out and you're still having problem, there is something somewhere you didnt disconnect.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks  I'll check everything again, although i've gone over it 2x's now, maybe a little piece of metal got stuck in there or something.

but then again, maybe they've been out since I got the car and just never realized it.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Made an appt w/ the dealer 


Should I tell them about installing the V1 or keep it quiet?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> Made an appt w/ the dealer
> 
> 
> Should I tell them about installing the V1 or keep it quiet?


SSShhhhhhhh.....


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

figured


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

HotRodGuy said:


> Also, anyone have any other ideas how to wire it?


This is where I wired my cobra 8500, the red wire connects to a switched and non-fused 12 volt source. You will have to use the inline fuse that comes with the V1.

Good luck,


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> SSShhhhhhhh.....



I heard that!!!!! HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

05GTO said:


> This is where I wired my cobra 8500, the red wire connects to a switched and non-fused 12 volt source. You will have to use the inline fuse that comes with the V1.
> 
> Good luck,




that's exactly where and how I had mine; needless everything is out right now and I ordered one of those TAPA fuse connectors for piece of mind and it should be here by the weekend. I really don't think the two were connected, now that I remember a friend had commented my reverse lights didn't seem to work last week before I had even started this process. I'm a frequent blinker user so i'm not sure how I didn't notice that, probably just flicked them and didn't notice they were blinking.



Took the car to one dealer, they said it was due to the aftermarket alarm the dealer I bought it from had on the car while it was on the lot so I went back and had one of the most miserable experiences w/ a dealership ever. But I won't even get into that.`

Needless to say, the car is at the dealer I bought it from overnight, i'm in a POS rental Silverado, the service consultant was one of the worst people i've across in customer service at any dealer. After my car sat outside for 2 hours I asked how it was going, he then (not knowing I was hearing him) told one of the porters to just go park it in the back to get it out of my eye sight. Car sat for another 2 hours when I asked what the deal was, he then said they couldn't get to it today and I'd have to come get it tomorrow (there are a lot of details i'm leaving out, but you get the idea, before any of the waiting happened they tried to give the car back to me saying everything was fixed 2 different times). Totally unnacceptable, already made a call to the dealer and talked w/ their customer service department.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

BTW, first dealer I went to was awesome, w/ in 5 minutes of arrival they had my car in the back and already being looked at.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

got the car back, everything works but the ****ers scratched the dash. Taking it back tomorrow. Man this is aggrivating. There are two tiny scratches on the silver trim by the shifter, it's not even bad but it's an 8 day old car and this will bug me forever.


----------



## 2quick (Mar 1, 2006)

HotRodGuy said:


> My turn signal fuse keeps blowing after installing my radar detector. I crimped a fuse sliver to the hardwire kit for my V1 and now my turn signal fuse keeps blowing. Any idea why? Should I try moving my V1 to a different spare slot? I have it on the column where the turn signals are, should I maybe move it over? Any other ideas?
> 
> I've removed the V1 and still am having problems, probably gone through a dozen fuses. It'll work until I throw the car into reverse, then it blows.
> 
> ...




wats up buddy,i have an idea dont go in reverse, 

bye ,


 

btw im back


----------

